# My New Work Station!!!



## eaglewing (Jan 18, 2010)

*I've always wanted to get a Kitchen Cart but never really found exactly what I was looking for without spending close to a thousand bucks...

SO, I made my own:


Started out with this Commercial Drawer Cabinet I found at Sam's that has a Cutting Board Top* _(which I will never really use but it looks good)_




*Got the BASE put together and before I do the drawers and doors it's time for the MODs!!!!*



*Got a piece of cutting board I had and turning it into a shelf...*







*The WET SPOT on the cardboard is where one of my dogs tried to Baptize my new cart!!!*












*The shelf will hold my Butcher Paper and have a little 'pullout' basket under it for whatever!!!*







*Mounted my Magnetic Knife holder...*



*The other side gets a Papertowel Holder and a regular towel holder...*




*That's as far as I got for right now, just need to put the drawers together and figure out what MODs to do to the inside for storing things...



Gona look for a spice rack that I can attach to the back and have it elevated up high. Gona have to hold BIG BOTTLES tho... Haven't found the right thing yet.*


----------



## brohnson (Jan 18, 2010)

Awesome work, you should market it! I'll take one.


----------



## gene111 (Jan 18, 2010)

looking good!


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 18, 2010)

Where is the drink holder??


----------



## triplebq (Jan 18, 2010)

Needs a built in cooler for my diet cokes ~ hmmmmm


----------



## grampyskids (Jan 18, 2010)

There needs to be a place of honor for Mr. Yoshida.


----------



## pandemonium (Jan 18, 2010)

nice table i also want a table like that, might get expensive with all the mods you did, that butcher block isn't cheap i don't think, nice job post more pice when you finish please.


----------



## cheech (Jan 18, 2010)

That is awesome with a drink holder, ice chest, remote control and a seat you got it covered


----------



## eaglewing (Jan 18, 2010)

The Cart was $165 at Sam's, the bill from Lowes for all the MODs so far was about $70

The magnetic knife holder was $34


----------



## pandemonium (Jan 18, 2010)

up to about 300 and rising lol


----------



## azrocker (Jan 19, 2010)

Points for originality!


----------



## the iceman (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## etcher1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Might go higher when you get the tv and lazy boy! lol


----------



## meateater (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice looking cart!


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 19, 2010)

That is sweeeet.  Now if only you could fashion a cover of some sort to make it able to live out by the smoker....hmmmm


----------



## chefrob (Jan 19, 2010)

nice job so far!


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 19, 2010)

Dadgummit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 last time I was home from work it was Bacon and a smoke house....This time I now gotta build a work station.....Thats a compliment Eaglewing....Would be better than working in our kitchen..But I could use it in there as well...Gonna save this for sure..Thanks for posting..Make sure to let me know of teh rest of your mods


----------



## gnubee (Jan 19, 2010)

Now You need a 1500 watt coil and thermostat system, drill a 2 inch hole for the top vent , Chrome stack of course. Then install 3 or 4 Stainless steel racks where the drawers were originally supposed to go. 
A woodchip pan and water pan. Maybe a windowed oven door on the front.

A double layer of 1500 degree fahrenheit orange & yellow flame paint job. 

Bigger wheels with a spinner kit. Quadraphonic sound system, with a 60 inch plasma TV. Oh Yes, I almost forgot,  most importantly *a drink holder!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











* 

There goes your $1,000 budget shot all to hell. 


PS . Cool looking rig so far.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on making that a user friendly workstation. Nice job my friend, points to you.


----------



## eaglewing (Jan 19, 2010)

*UPDATE!!!

The drawers work PERFECT for large container spices...
Love the bigger bottom drawer.

And I'm adding a wooden pullout shelf either on the bottom or up on the shelf...*











*I'm lovin this thing!!!*










*OH, and I'll get that freakin' Drink Holder in there somewhere!!!!*


----------



## rickw (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice indeed, great job.


----------



## ciolli (Jan 19, 2010)

That thing is sweet! I need to get something like that.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, great job


----------



## marty catka (Jan 19, 2010)

Great job! That's what I love about this site, people taking items and repuroposing them for their needs.  No need to wait for some manufacturer to come out with something, take what is out there and make it so it works for you. And then sharing that with others.....SWEET!

Man, I love this site. Learn something new everyday!


----------



## chef jeff tx (Jan 19, 2010)

Cool set up, may be a trip to Sam's in my not too distant future!!


----------



## pandemonium (Jan 19, 2010)

cool deal i will be getting one with income tax money for sure!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks Great,  Should be a great asset to your smoking arsenal...


----------



## eaglewing (Jan 20, 2010)

*I FORGOT a place for my aluminum FOIL!!!! AHHHH...

UPDATED PICS to come soon!!*


----------



## timtimmay (Jan 20, 2010)

Thats awesome!


----------



## csmith2884 (Jan 20, 2010)

Love it...but it needs a drink holder. On my list of gonna get one of those.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Jan 20, 2010)

Great looking cart!  I am assuming that with the external knife holders that you don't have little kids running around?  My kids would be opening all the drawers and wasting every bit of foil or paper towels within reach...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Again- Great looking Cart!


----------



## eaglewing (Jan 20, 2010)

*That's correct, no kids to cut themselves.

Got that FOIL holder done: 

Just another cutting board shelf!!
*




*I'm not left handed but I think I can train the lefty to tear off a piece of foil for crying out loud!! *


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 20, 2010)

I got this a few years ago at Walmart and it's served us very well; of course it was for my wife so mods have been nada, lol!  But, I use it all the time to cut up meat (on cutting boards, she won't let me scratch the top!), make sausage, grind, stuff, etc.  The biggest advantage to this is the raise-up leaf, extends the top significantly.  Might be difficult to add with the mods you've made on each side, but nothing saying you couldn't add one on the back and double your cutting/processing surface!

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...ct_id=12164783


----------



## eaglewing (Jan 20, 2010)

*It is residing in it's place in the kitchen, pretty much fully stocked with all the stuff I mostly use for the hobby only.
*















*
I know the dogs are just itching to add their own 'MODs' to the cart...*






 I'll be watching them like a hawk!!!!


----------



## chefrob (Jan 20, 2010)

nice job!!


----------



## morkdach (Jan 20, 2010)

fine job ya did there but i cant believe your not a lefty as most of us lefties build neat stuff like this.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




lmao


----------



## critterhunter (Mar 19, 2010)

Ditto that.Sweet job on the mods


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 6, 2015)

Great job!  Love all the mods you have done so far. :yahoo:   definitely a spice rack Is needed keep us up to date when you have finished.  
Happy Smokin':th_INGardenbbq7:


----------



## paul6 (Aug 6, 2015)

Looks really nice I bought a steel cabinet from Lowes Toped it off with a piece of walnut plywood and stained it with Cherry My Favorite Wood !!!!! $200

bucks with a Paper Towel Holder.


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 6, 2015)

Where's the keg cooler and spigot going to be located?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 6, 2015)

That is an A-1 cart.  Well done

Gary


----------



## bigtrain74 (Aug 7, 2015)

Christmas came early for you my friend! Looks great!


----------



## jcollins (Aug 7, 2015)

LOL This thread is 5 years old


----------

